

Markdown-based notepad - masuidrive
https://wri.pe/
It started from my personal problem, "I want to take memos using markdown!"
I use a memo app everyday. I used Evernote, but it's too big for writing memo.<p>I thought "I'm a programmer, so I can create a memo app easily!"
I started to create a memo app with the following features.<p>- markdown format
- gmail like Archive feature
- Calendar view
- iPhone/iPad support
- keyboard shortcuts<p>I thought some people could have same problem when I was creating it.
So I decide to release it to public.<p>Today, I released my tool "https://wri.pe".
Especially, Tech people would love it!<p>Screenshots are here.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/masuidrive/sets/72157633740687207/<p>Feedback on how to improve it is also very welcome.<p>I hope you love https://wri.pe .
======
miles
Can you please provide a demo, animated tutorial, or _something_ before
requiring sign in via yet another third-party service?

~~~
nopassrecover
Providing a demo - great. But why all the complaints about requiring third-
party login? It wasn't so long ago we were all complaining about "yet another
account" and asking sites to support third-party logins.

~~~
hayksaakian
That's not what he means and you know it.

They require Social connect without a demo or any substantive reason to do so.

~~~
nopassrecover
I didn't interpret it that way at all - if the issue was just "demo before
sign-in" the comment would have not specified "third-party". However I'll
concede I was somewhat directed at the 5 other comments saying similar things
in this thread.

As far as social connect - it's using the most popular authentication service
(Facebook, where you can usually control any social permissions), and a dev-
specific auth service (GitHub). Sounds a lot better to me than creating a new
account somewhere else, particularly as I trust those two providers with
authentication.

~~~
fakeer
>> _Facebook, where "you can" "usually" control any social permissions_

That's a topic where the debate is on for years!

------
bluetooth
Is writing a markdown text editor the new "hello world"?

Check out these:

<http://www.koi-writer.com/editor/>

<http://darkcopy.com/>

<http://gun.io/w/yyhegyfn6>

<https://quabel.com/>

<http://www.wabisabi.cc/>

<https://writeapp.me/>

<http://pen.io/>

<https://draftin.com/>

------
huhtenberg
_Sign in with Facebook | Sign in with Github_

You lost me at Hello.

------
tammer
Great work!

Makes me incredibly nostalgic for Google Notebook (the highest of
complements)!

Notebook could be something like this nowadays if the company hadn't begun to
reject their side projects. Google's "Keep" is nothing like the
journaling/meeting/class note app that Notebook was, or this is. I look
forward to using it.

------
coherentpony
Can you please provide a way to log in that doesn't involve me using a third-
party service? To ask someone to sign in using Facebook or GitHub you need a
_really_ good reason.

Also, can you provide a video or something? I know someone else already
mentioned this, but I think it's really essential.

~~~
nopassrecover
Why a better reason than a normal account creation process? Are the per-site
accounts of old really a better system than leaving auth to the big players?

------
devindotcom
I can't tell at a glance - does this have any benefits over something like
Simplenote? Simplenote has many solid apps and is pretty well established.

~~~
masuidrive
wri.pe has two key features.

\- gmail like Archive \- Calendar view

Dates writen in the title or body of your notes are automatically inserted in
your calendar.

please try to use wri.pe.

~~~
keithpeter
_"please try to use wri.pe."_

I don't use Facebook, and do not have a github account as I am not a coder. Do
I conclude that you do are not targeting your application at me?

How would I _export_ notes with a timeline a few years down the line?

------
kunai
> _Sign in with Facebook or Github_

Why, oh, why does everyone insist on Facebook authentication? Aren't there any
people like me, who _do not_ have a Facebook account, and do not wish to
obtain one simply for a text editor?

It's a text editor, I don't think sign-in should be required.

------
devilsenigma
I would avoid Facebook account, too much personal information there. Try
twitter, instead.

------
cmbaus
It is like you read my mind. I've been thinking I'd love to have a simple web
based markdown editor.

~~~
shakesbeard
I wrote one for my blog, maybe it is of use for you, too.

<http://bigwhoop.github.io/lyme/>

------
AYBABTME
I think the problem raised about login is due to the limited options, either
Facebook or Github.

People don't trust websites that quickly ask for their Facebook account. It
looks spammy.

I'm all for third-party authentication, I hate creating yet another account. I
think the balance is to offer more choices than just Facebook or Github. And I
don't like linking my Github to things that are not directly involving my
code.

The way StackExchange does is the right way, I believe. Offering more neutral,
flexible OAuth providers than only Facebook (and in that case a smaller player
like Github).

This is meant as a constructive comment, if anybody ends up at this line
thinking I'm just whining.

------
karka91
Am I the only one who thinks that this kind of apps would be so much better if
they ran natively?

It's one of the things why I don't like Chrome os concept - some things should
not be ran in the browser. A text editor is one of them.

------
kken
Neat! Does it support tables? This is one of the biggests disadvantages of the
existing solutions.

~~~
kken
Ok, tried it and it does! That's pretty neat. However, the formatting is
slightly different than on github.

My next question would be how to change the size of the preview area. It seems
to be fixed width, adjusted for a 1024px screen.

~~~
masuidrive
wri.pe support resizing preview area now. please try it after reload sevral
times.

------
masuidrive
Review article in Startup Dating.

Wri.pe: A simple and handy note-taking app from Japan <http://www.startup-
dating.com/2013/06/wri-pe-note-taking-app>

------
djanogo
What does notepad app have to do with facebook account?.

------
pearjuice
Is this open source (if no, why not)?

You should also put some more effort into the demo video. _At least_ use a
clean Safari browser.

------
barlog
great pain less apps!!

------
fakeer
Any API exposed? Any desktop/mobile apps out there or are in the pipeline?

Because I really doubt that a YAMNA[1] is going to matter much or is brining
anything better or new[2] on the table.

[1] Yet Another Markdown/Note App :-) (minus the smiley)

[2] I could not find a demo that I can use first hand before _logging in_ via
GitHub, _Fb_ is out of question anyway.

~~~
Chris2048
I usually disagree with complaints that HN is getting more unfriendly, but
this is a good example of that. You could at least sugar-coat this criticism,
this look to me to be nicely implemented, and there's nothing wrong with
YAMNA.

